# Strange question-What about your sheep's eyes?



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi  
I own a poll dorset ram with one blue (wall) eye and I've seen several other poll dorsets with one or 2 blue eyes, all my other sheep have varying brown or grey eyes, so far from about 75 progeny none of the lambs sired by the blue eyed ram have one or 2 blue eyes, there were 2 lambs (both rams) with blue flecks and some of the baby lambs were born with blue eyes that later turned brown. So does this mean that the blue eye gene is not very inheritable? Would it ever show up in coloured sheep (black piebald, moorit etc)? Do you own a sheep with a blue eyes? Or another different colour? I've only ever seen the blue in the poll dorset but soon I'll be getting a purebred EF ram with 2 blue eyes, so it must turn up in other breeds occasionally.
Curious,
Sheepy


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I had a polled dorsett cross lamb born last season that had one eye that was partially blue. That was the first one I've ever had in 10 years of raising lambs.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm curious -

Do you mean a truly blue eye, like a human? Or that light non-brown color some sheep have? 
Most of ours have brown eyes, but a few with dorset blood have that light greenish-tan color eye. If you have real blue eyes, that would be very cool - I would like to have a blue-eye sheep! Can you post a picture?


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes a truly blue eye-imagine the palest blue you can think of and that would be pretty close. I'm not sure when I'll have the rams in but when I get them up I'll take a pic and post it.
Sheepy


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I've found that dorsets often have blue eyes as youngsters, but by the time they hit their first birthday they're changing to brown. It'd be interesting to hear how old your's are.


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

The ram is about 2 1/2 and the lambs eyes changed from blue at birth to brown within 3 months, I'm not sure about the 2 who had blue flecks they've since been sold.
Sheepy


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I couldn't tell you about my blue eyed ram lamb either. He was also sold as a feeder lamb at 3 months old. He was blue eyed when he left the farm, though.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Finding genetics for sheep eye colors has been hard. This thread is about all I've found.
I have black sheep with yellow/blue eyes. I have not found any proof of true blue eyes in sheep, all have yellow rims.


----------



## Livestock&Sunshine (9 mo ago)

RandB said:


> I'm curious -
> 
> Do you mean a truly blue eye, like a human? Or that light non-brown color some sheep have?
> Most of ours have brown eyes, but a few with dorset blood have that light greenish-tan color eye. If you have real blue eyes, that would be very cool - I would like to have a blue-eye sheep! Can you post a picture?


Recently I bought a blackface wether with light blue eyes, and I myself have blue eyes. We’re a duo


----------

